# A working holiday in America...



## Limey_Sam (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm 20 years old and taking a bit of time out to do some traveling. I was up for having a 1 year working holiday in America, but after doing research on Visa's, I have no idea if I can do it or not. It seem's like a long shot getting a sponsor, even if it was just something like a bar job with a big chain company. I don't want to emigrate, I just want a bloody working holiday! 

I'm probably best off getting a one way ticket to Mexico and then jumping the border (that's a joke in case the CIA are reading this)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Well Sam, jumping the border may bite you along the way. Sooner or later. 
Have you considered Canada/Australia?


----------



## Limey_Sam (Sep 8, 2009)

Well i'm wanting to do either of those two at some point anyway. See, i'm off to Israel for 6 months in October. When I get back to England i'm just going to hammer the work and then go to my next destination; which is either Oz, Canada or USA. I know people who do those summer camp things, but that doesn't really appeal to me. You don't get long enough, I just want a year working holiday...it's not gonna happen is it? lol


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Sam... it's a lot easier for a British person to do a working holiday in Australia....
My daughter did it a few years ago... and you don't need to have employment arranged before you go.


----------



## dmanning1972 (Sep 8, 2009)

What are of the US are you thinking of? Bar jobs used to be easy to get in New York, but now with the economy as it is you are competing with people like investment bankers for these jobs. If you have experience it should help.


----------



## nextpat (Aug 28, 2009)

If you want to stay a while in the US, consider staying on a student visa. Shouldn't be too difficult. Just register for some simple class at a community college for a low fee. I've heard of many visiting "students" working, but they are almost always paid under the table. This is getting more difficult as the economy has shrunk so much. As another reply said, the competition is rough -- lots of people doing almost any job now just to make ends meet. Definitely not a vacation for most.


----------



## Limey_Sam (Sep 8, 2009)

Cheers for the reply guys. Think i'm gonna go for Canada instead now


----------

